# Flasher



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Black-crowned Night Heron sunning:









Black-crowned Night Heron flashing:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Did you report him?

Frickin' pervs.







:wink: Nice shots.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH asked: Did you report him?



Ah.......it's a female


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well pardon me.

:lol: 

Did you invite her in for a glass of wine, then?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Well pardon me.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Did you invite her in for a glass of wine, then?


I wanted to, but I was a passenger in a drift boat going down the Green.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like it's about to do something crazy in that first pic.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Um, that looks more like a great blue heron to me. Notice the yellow eyes. Black-crowned have red eyes. And shorter necks. They also have yellow legs. The one in your pic has gray legs.
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Black-crowned_Night-Heron_dtl.html

Here's the link to the same page for the great blue. 
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Great_Blue_Heron.html

Cool pictures, anyway.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ACHY said:


> Um, that looks more like a great blue heron to me. Notice the yellow eyes. Black-crowned have red eyes. And shorter necks. They also have yellow legs. The one in your pic has gray legs.
> http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Black-crowned_Night-Heron_dtl.html
> 
> Here's the link to the same page for the great blue.
> ...


Yes, you are right, good catch. The size threw me off. It was a very small bird, young of the year my guess.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Well pardon me.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Did you invite her in for a glass of wine, then?


[/quote]Yes, you are right, good catch. The size threw me off. It was a very small bird, young of the year my guess.[/quote]

I guess its a good thing you didn't propose an invite then, or you'd be the "perv"


----------

